# Hydrochloric Acid Storage



## docgj (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a gas drilling company requesting to store large quanities of hydrochloric acid in outside storage tanks. They have not submited any plans...still in the planning stages. They will be loading and unloading a number of times throughout the day. Where do I find requirements for such a facility. I am in Pa. 2009 IBC. I know a the very least they will need a containment system. What about distance to property lines? Existing Buildings? What type of material for containment system? Is this more of a DEP and zoning issue not IBC? The area is zoned commercial, but there are homes on each side of property.

docgj


----------



## docgj (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

Correction... It is zoned industrial not commercial. Zoning a nonissue!

docgj


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

IBC 414.6 will lead you to IFC Chapter 27 where you can find everything your looking for regarding Corrosive liquids and storage, separation and dispensing.


----------



## docgj (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

Thanks you saved me a lot of time and research!

docgj


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

Sounds like you may want to require a technical report from say a Fire Protection engineer, to type the chemical, and look at Fire and Building code requirements. Which will generate a report for you to review, and base requirements off of it


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

*Cda* brings up good point


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

We all need professional help once in awhile


----------



## docgj (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

Thanks CDA that is a very good point!

docgj


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

I call in the big boys when ia over my head and need professional help, just makes life alittle easier on everyone.


----------



## JBI (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

My wife keeps telling me I need professional help...  :lol:


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Hydrochloric Acid Storage

The code allows the AHJ to ask for two documents that will answer many of the questions.

A Hazardous Materials Inventory Statement (HMIS) should tell you exactly what they have, how much of it and how they plan to use it.

2701.5.2 Hazardous Materials Inventory Statement (HMIS). 

Where required by the fire code official, an application for a permit shall include an HMIS, such as SARA (Superfund Amendments and Reauthorization Act of 1986) Title III, Tier II Report, or other approved statement. The HMIS shall include the following information:

1.   Manufacturer’s name.

2.   Chemical name, trade names, hazardous ingredients.

3.   Hazard classification.

4.   MSDS or equivalent.

5.   United Nations (UN), North America (NA) or the Chemical Abstract Service (CAS) identification number.

6.   Maximum quantity stored or used on-site at one time.

7.   Storage conditions related to the storage type, temperature and pressure

The Hazardous Materials Management Plan.

2701.5.1 Hazardous Materials Management Plan. 

Where required by the fire code official, each application for a permit shall include a Hazardous Materials Management Plan (HMMP). The HMMP shall include a facility site plan designating the following:

1.   Storage and use areas.

2.   Maximum amount of each material stored or used in each area.

3.   Range of container sizes.

4.   Locations of emergency isolation and mitigation valves and devices.

5.   Product conveying piping containing liquids or gases, other than utility-owned fuel gas lines and low-pressure fuel gas lines.

6.   On and off positions of valves for valves that are of the self-indicating type.

7.   Storage plan showing the intended storage arrangement, including the location and dimensions of aisles.

8.   The location and type of emergency equipment.The plans shall be legible and drawn approximately to scale. Separate distribution systems are allowed to be shown on separate pages.

The owner or permit applicant needs to provide these documents.  If they do not have the horsepower to prepare them, get a qualified FPE


----------

